# Sticky  Topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (Everyone Please read)



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys*

as you can see I have made a place for DIY/FAQ's.
I know it will take some time to fill up, but lets get it rolling, lets see some basic info threads and parts lists maybe. lets get this rolling..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (dashrendar)*

You can add my build thread, it's pretty exhaustive from beginning to end:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3489001
Sections of interest:
Page 3 - Running wires and who not to do business with
Page 4 - Trunk setup started
Page 7 - Running air lines and installing air management
Page 8 - Suspension install
Page 10 - Comprehensive list of all components, costs and where I sourced them from
Page 13 - New shoes
Page 15 - Pretty pictures


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (Capt. Obvious)*

ok, I updated the FAQ some. 
I want to make a list of the current manufacturers and their websites. so start compiling names and stuff in here for me. 
I need:
*companies with bolt on kits.*
*
*
*
*
*
also:
*good companies that sell just parts.*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (dashrendar)*

For what it's worth, I've had a very pleasant experience with Kevin at ACC. Very knowledgeable and seems to carry large cariety of higher end parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.airassisted.com


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (dymer)*

This is for everyone. 
If you see any thread in here or make any thread in this forum, and you feel it should be in the DIY/FAQ and will be helpful to others, send me the link to it, and I will possibly add it.
This could help cut down on some of the repeat threads that have been popping up recently.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (dashrendar)*



I need:
[B said:


> companies with bolt on kits.[/B]
> *Mason Technology Advancement
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## xr7jaws (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (2lowcoupedoor)*

Added some more and linked them









_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
I need:
companies with bolt on kits.
* *Mason Technology Advancement *
* * Altered Altitude Custom *
*
*
*
also:
good companies that sell just parts.
* *Mason Technology Advancement*
* * Altered Altitude Custom *
* *Suicide Doors *
* *Baak2Basics*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (xr7jaws)*

added the bottom two the FAQ. I already had Mason and AAC in there.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_I was looking around a s10 forum and i ran up into this site. Its pretty cool and thought it might help folks. You put in your airtank size and other info and it gives you a calculated fill time.
http://www.landisusa.com/calculator.html


----------



## osox713 (Aug 7, 2008)

i cant seem to find any air ride passat b5,i also cant found bolt on strut front and rear for a passat b5 ,hps has it but cant order from there web site any idea ?????/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (dashrendar)*

I want to make a list of the current manufacturers and their websites. so start compiling names and stuff in here for me. 
I need:
*companies with bolt on kits.*
* Open Road Tuning 
*
*
*
*

Thanks RJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys ([email protected])*

that should read:
*bagyard








*GAS
*HAS
*HPS
*Easy Street / Air Lift Company
*ChassisTech
*Mason-tech
can't think of any others off the top of my head.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys ([email protected])*

DIY Stuff... My Builds, there is all kinds of information on wiring, different set-ups and many many many other things. 
'05 Mk4 Jetta (Strut/bag setup) - Santi
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3662354
'04.5 Mk4 Jetta (UVAIR Aerosport bags over KWv1 Coils) - Sean
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3820672
'05 Mk4 Jetta (Uvair Aerosport bags over Fk Coils) - Brandon
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4103541
Mk5 GTI (UVAIR Aerosport bags over FK Coils) - Sebastian
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067177
Mk5 GTI (Modified MAson Tech Kit) - Mike Y
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4015465
Mk5 GTI (UVAIR Aerosport Bags over FK Coils) - Jake Purple
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3948964
Mk5 Rabbit (UVAIR Bags over Vogtland Coils) (i helped on this build, it wasnt all my own) - Chris PSI
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3761525
B6 PAssat (Modified Mason Tech Kit) - Squillo
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3843403



_Modified by Santi at 6:32 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (Santi)*

A Stance thread (maybe there is one and I just suck at searching)


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (CapeGLS)*

I would like to add http://AirbySanti.com for parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_I would like to add http://AirbySanti.com for parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 great working with him!!!


----------



## VRSICKSCITY (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys (gtigotbigturbo)*

What about air ride on a budget??


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

UVAIRs over racelands ... single compressor, 5 gal tank..


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

These install instructions have a great parts list for those wanting to peice a kit together.
http://www.truckshop.com/files...3.pdf


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: make some topics for the DIY/FAQ guys ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

*ChassisTech



are they really any good? Arn't they just airbagit with another name?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

My take on rear brackets for mk4 firestone rear bags. 
rear setup came out $150 for two rear bags and another $30-40 for my own brackets. 
as of may 12 2010 they are on the customers daily car for 4 months,no issues.http://img580.imageshack.us/g/img7599y.jpg/


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Can we get all the links updated, especially the ones by santi?


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Santi said:


> DIY Stuff... My Builds, there is all kinds of information on wiring, different set-ups and many many many other things.
> '05 Mk4 Jetta (Strut/bag setup) - Santi
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3662354
> '04.5 Mk4 Jetta (UVAIR Aerosport bags over KWv1 Coils) - Sean
> ...


 
Updated links to these builds! PLEASE!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

http://img85.imageshack.us/g/dscf0073fa.jpg/ MK4 TDI Jetta (spare in)
http://img205.imageshack.us/g/img7784r.jpg/ MK5 wolfsburg Jetta (spare in)
http://img24.imageshack.us/g/img5718q.jpg/ MK5 Rabbit (no spare)
http://img693.imageshack.us/g/img7917y.jpg/ 20th suspension
http://img243.imageshack.us/g/img7486.jpg/ MK5 GTI
http://img63.imageshack.us/g/img58871.jpg/MK5 R32
http://img205.imageshack.us/g/img7784.jpg/MK5 GTI (spare in,sub and amp)


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

http://img39.imageshack.us/g/img8442k.jpg/ mk5 GTI (spare in,2 amps and a sub) 
http://img14.imageshack.us/g/dscf0084mn.jpg/ mk4 GLI (spare in) 
http://img715.imageshack.us/g/img9653n.jpg/ Switch speed mk5 gti 
http://img843.imageshack.us/g/img9698e.jpg/ mk5 gti little trunk clean up,before and after 
http://img862.imageshack.us/g/img9835n.jpg/ mk5 GTI switch speed,spare tire,dakota digital gauge. 
http://img580.imageshack.us/g/img7599y.jpg/firestone 7076 mk4 bag brackets(inexpensive solution) 
http://imageshack.us/g/705/img0319zp.jpg/ mk5 R32 autopilot+sub,spare 
http://imageshack.us/g/17/img0337xj.jpg/ audi TT mk1


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

What about the rear wheel centering plates? heard about them, but not found em.


----------



## baldoner01 (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

http://img862.imageshack.us/g/img9835n.jpg/ mk5 GTI switch speed,spare tire,dakota digital gauge.
http://imageshack.us/g/705/img0319zp.jpg/ mk5 R32 autopilot+sub,spare
http://imageshack.us/g/17/img0337xj.jpg/ audi TT mk1


----------



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

Hard lines ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dezgti (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone know of 4 link geometry for a mki caddy for bag on axles


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Seeing as this is something I will be doing this spring, I have been looking for DIYs. Went through and found the source to this guys thread, and most of his pictures are still working :thumbup:



Capt. Obvious said:


> You can add my build thread, it's pretty exhaustive from beginning to end:
> <p><A HREF="http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3489001-B6-A4-on-bags-The-mayhem-begins" TARGET="_blank">B6 A4 Airride Build Thread</A><p>Sections of interest:<p>
> <A HREF="http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3489001-B6-A4-on-bags-The-mayhem-begins/page3" TARGET="_blank">Page 3 - Running wires and who not to do business with</A>
> <p><A HREF="http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3489001-B6-A4-on-bags-The-mayhem-begins/page4" TARGET="_blank">Page 4 - Trunk setup started</A>
> ...


I'll see what else I can dig up to possibly make this forum worth while again.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

I was thinking of going the cheap route - and compared piecing together a manual kit vs. buying ECS' manual kit. Here is what I found (MKV/A3 Fitment) :


*Part Name (My Kit)**Part Price**Quantity**Total**Shipping**Final Total**Source*Aero Sport by Universal Air18923780378http://www.universalairsuspension.com/store2/catalog/universal-suspension-aero-sport-universal-p-31.htmlLower and Upper Fittings20240040http://www.universalairsuspension.com/store2/catalog/brackets-c-28.htmlAir Management639.951639.9549.08689.03http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Air_Ride/Air_Management/ES1895353/Rear Bags325132513.65338.65http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/8P-A3-AND-S3-AIR-LIFT-DOUBLE-BELLOW-REAR-KIT.html*Total**1445.68*


*Part Name (ECS Kit)**Part Price**Quantity**Total**Shipping**Final Total**Source*Full Kit - Manual Management17501175001750http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Air_Ride/ES1895260/*Total**1750*

To make sure I had all of the right stuff, I would probably wait one more paycheck, and set aside the extra $300. Or save $500 and wait for a V2 sale at bagriders. My 2cents.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Updating Santi's stuff.



Santi said:


> DIY Stuff... My Builds, there is all kinds of information on wiring, different set-ups and many many many other things.
> 
> *I.*'05 Mk4 Jetta (Strut/bag setup) - Santi<br><A HREF="http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3662354-Santi-s-Build-Up"TARGET="_blank">Blue 2005 MKIV Jetta</A>
> 
> ...


This is all I can find after rifling through his account a bit. *II.* has the best information.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Relevant Links that are still alive.


xr7jaws said:


> good companies that sell just parts.<br>* <A HREF="http://airassisted.com/" TARGET="_blank"><b> Altered Altitude Custom </b></A><br>* <A HREF="http://www.suicidedoors.com/" TARGET="_blank"><b>Suicide Doors </b></A>


----------

